# Would bouncing look bad on MP resume?



## infernalrochawk (2 Jun 2011)

Good day, I have searched the site for this topic but have been fruitless in my attempt to get an answers. I have some questions regarding bouncing:

I have just been accepted to the MPAC for this June, and was wondering if bouncing would hinder my chances in the interviews? 

I understand that bouncers unfortunately have a bad rep with the public for using, "too much force," and that most police forces look down on it. Will the military police also see this as a negative? 

Should I quit?

Thank you


----------



## Dissident (2 Jun 2011)

In and of itself? No.

I have not been an MPAC assessor, but I would think the way you articulate your actions is going to be important. If you knowingly applied excessive force that would be a problem.


----------



## infernalrochawk (2 Jun 2011)

I will have no issues than.  ;D

Thank you very much NinerSix, I appreciate the input.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jun 2011)

When I read the title to this thread, this came to mind:







 ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Jun 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> When I read the title to this thread, this came to mind:



I watched that smiley for a good minute and a half..and cheered like a retard cheering on a lawn sprinkler......Bless you, PMedMoe..

Wheeee....(claps hands)


----------



## Loachman (2 Jun 2011)

And I had a vision of a Tigger-like entry into the recruiting centre...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (2 Jun 2011)

:rofl:





			
				Loachman said:
			
		

> And I had a vision of a Tigger-like entry into the recruiting centre...



"I'm looking for a J-J-J-Job!!!!"  


(My apologies for contributing to the de-rail.)


----------



## infernalrochawk (2 Jun 2011)

Ha I love it. I just put the grin because I haven't actually worked a night of bouncing yet. I start tonight and was having some cold feet about it.


----------



## infernalrochawk (2 Jun 2011)

I am slow.... I get it  :facepalm:

 ;D


----------



## Loachman (4 Jun 2011)

infernalrochawk said:
			
		

> I am slow....



Tell them that when you go for your interview and I'm sure that they'll overlook the bouncing thing.






























Yes, MPs, sorry for the dig, but he was goading me on.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (4 Jun 2011)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Yes, MPs, sorry for the dig, but he was goading me on.



 :rofl:
Hahahahaha....minus _a zillion_ for the scroll-related cliffhanger!!!!

To the OP.....don't sweat it, the bouncing thing is _"kinda..loosely"_ realted to the military.

crap...I managed a *Porno* store, and I still put it on my resume as:

-Managed business with over 5 (five) employees...Payroll...delegation of tasks....inventory control...etc




Edit to add rofl guy


----------



## infernalrochawk (6 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I appreciate it immensely.


----------

